# Off The Hook Charters HHI



## jicard3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spent a little time with Captain Brian Vaughn of Off The Hook Charters today. Storms have been popping up here and there almost every day here in Hilton Head. Today was no different as our trip got cut a little short due to lighting. Captain Brian didn't waste anytime putting us on fish though and adjusting his cost to accommodate the lost time without even being asked. Had a great trip catching Red-fish, Lady Fish, Sharks, and a Ray. He has a very nice boat, top notch equipment, and was a super nice guy. Good conversation, very helpful guide and plenty of catching. If you are in Hilton Head and want a very nice inshore experience I would definitely look him up. I will hopefully fish with him again.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice bonnethead & Reds, someone told me Bonnetheads are good to eat, but not sure if it was a joke or not.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Aug 3, 2012)

Hehe...I've been on 12+ trips with Brian.  Got my next one in about 3 weeks


----------



## jicard3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris at Tech said:


> Hehe...I've been on 12+ trips with Brian.  Got my next one in about 3 weeks



Yeah, Brian is the best guide I have ever fished with. My brother and I are talking about trying to go with him this fall for those BIG reds. You going tarpon fishing?


----------



## jicard3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Michael F Sights said:


> Nice bonnethead & Reds, someone told me Bonnetheads are good to eat, but not sure if it was a joke or not.



Thanks, we had a great time. I've heard of people eating different kinds of sharks but I don't know first hand if they are good or not. I can say they will make a drag scream though.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 7, 2012)

Michael F Sights said:


> Nice bonnethead & Reds, someone told me Bonnetheads are good to eat, but not sure if it was a joke or not.



They can be if they are prepared right....

See this thread over on the coastal side..http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700713

Or my recipe at http://www.sharkfighter.com/html/recipe.html


....

Jicard3

Awesome job with the Reds and bonnethead!  What are the slot limits in SC?  Those Reds looked huge.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Aug 8, 2012)

jicard3 said:


> Yeah, Brian is the best guide I have ever fished with. My brother and I are talking about trying to go with him this fall for those BIG reds. You going tarpon fishing?



Hehe...where do you think this bad boy came from? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rzJ9KDsBA2A

Yup, going after the silver king again!


----------



## jicard3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sharkfighter said:


> They can be if they are prepared right....
> 
> See this thread over on the coastal side..http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700713
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipes. I think it's 15 to 23 on the Reds but not positive. All of ours were released, just held onto a few long enough for a group photo then let em go.


----------



## jicard3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Chris at Tech said:


> Hehe...where do you think this bad boy came from?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rzJ9KDsBA2A
> 
> Yup, going after the silver king again!



Oh man that's very nice! Fish of a lifetime. Brian had been Tarpon fishing that morning before our afternoon trip. Said he just got a gut feeling early that morning while catching bait so he had to try it but the silver king didn't cooperate. Maybe you'll hit it just right in a few weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll be trying again almost 2 years to the week that I caught that one, so hopefully I'll have the same luck


----------

